# Swarm Moved In, First Check Up



## galvodog (May 2, 2006)

Im an off again on again bee keeper. I usually but a package and let them do there thing. Not much luck. I really like trying new hives and the carpentry that goes along with that. 

Any ways, No bees this year or last but on 7/6 a swarm moved in to a Warre I had set up(stored) behind my shed. I went in today to clean it up and see what was going on. A little background, 98 and humid Yesterday and today. Their were a few old mouse nests in the hive bodys and the bottom board had 3 or 4" of old mouse debris and all kinds of other unidentified stuff. Quilt box wasnt that bad. I re-did the quilt box with pine flakes and cleaned off the bottom board and cleaned out whatever mice nests i could get to. I would say the top hive body(their are 4)was full of honey and brood and the third was about half filled w comb but kind of light. Bottom 2 were empty. 

Last night they bearded pretty heavy but in the morning they were back inside. After cleanup and tonight they bearded and almost looked like a swarm was hanging off the landing board. The base is cinder blocks open end up. Their are now bees in the cinder block under the hive drawing comb. 

Suppose to rain for the next 2 days and the temperature should drop into the 80s. I will update. 

Question: Does a July swarm have a chance? Any thing i should do?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

galvodog said:


> I
> Question: Does a July swarm have a chance? Any thing i should do?


Of course.
Never forget - sugar is cheap and is there for your anytime.
Be sure they have space to build up - that is about it.
In about a month check for the status and the stores and then decide if need to feed for winter.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good story to me. You won't be the first person to have a swarm move into an unused Warre stack - they love 'em.

Two suggestions: if the bearding is really bad and keeps repeating itself, you might want to consider providing some means of ventilation. Bees that are clustered outside the hive are not doing what they do best inside it. 

The other suggestion is that drawing comb beneath the hive could possibly indicate a queen down there - might be worth looking into.
LJ


----------



## galvodog (May 2, 2006)

Went in Saturday morning to make sure they were drawing down. They had two full combs in box 2 drawn. I added a mason jar feeder to an empty box placed on top. 

Temps and humidity are climbing again today and seeing some light bearding again. I think they will be ok. I have the hive a on a concrete slab with no shade till late in the day. Ill have to change that up for next spring. All things staying the same ill check again in 2 weeks. 

I only went in early again to check if they were moving down. I seem to remember the last time i played with the Warre hives they wouldn't move out of the top box.


----------

